# اللغة العربية في هذا المنتدى



## motaz othman (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الى مشرف هذا القسم 
نريد دعم اللغة العربية في هذا المنتدى
وتقديم ما امكن من الكتب العربية في كافة الاقسام


----------



## بشار جميل حنا (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مساء الخير سادتي الكرام ...

انا طالب ماستر بالهندسة المدنية في فرنسا ... وليس لي من الوقت الكثير في فرنسا ولهذا مازلت غير متمكن من اللغة بصورة وافية
وعندي امتحان بعد 10 ايام بالكود الاوروبي للخرسانة المسلحة وللهياكل المعدنية 
فيا حبذا لو هناك من يعرف طريقة بسيطة وسلسة لشرح هذه المادة واستيعابها بوقت قصير 
او ان كان هناك بعض التلخيصات او ما شابه ذلك وارسالها مباشرة الى ايميلي 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير

ملاحظة / لم يتسنى لي الوقت الكافي للبحث في الموقع عن هذا الموضوع ولهذا لا ادرك ان كانت موجودة او لا 

الصغير 
بشار جميل حنا




لا تسمح قواعد الملتقي بوضع البريد الالكتروني او ارقام التليفونات في المشاركات ، ويمكن التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة ، برجاء الالتزام ومرعاة ذلك في المستقبل ، وتقبل تحياتي.


----------

